# Sleep Number Bed ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

We are going to have to purchase a new bed. We have a King Simmons Beautyrest and the bed is nice. However, I need a firmer mattress and my hubby prefers more on the soft side. So, that is why I am thinking about the Sleep Number bed. We have slept on those in different hotels and I loved it. 

But, I am wondering if anyone here has the Sleep Number and if you are happy with it. I'm wondering what happens if there is a power outage.

We have to do something because I could hardly walk from pain the last three days. It was so bad that my hubby had to help me into and out of bed. Anyway, I decided to try sleeping in my granddaughter's bed (at our house ... she is not here) because it has a firmer mattress! Lo and behold, the pain has subsided and I can walk so much better! So, that does it ... a new bed is in order. And, yes, I will check in with the neurologist, too.

In the meantime, any suggestions for the best beds? Thank you in advance if you can give me some feedback.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We've had one for quite a few years. When we went mattress shopping, we kept coming back to the Select Comfort, as we felt it was the most comfortable mattress for us. I think we spent about a month shopping and hanging out on all the sample mattresses all over Atlanta.  

When the power goes out, nothing happens to the air already in the bed, but the pump won't work without power, so you can't adjust the air pressure when they power is out. 

We like our bed very much. I have scoliosis and have frequent back pain. I like that I can adjust the firmness of the mattress, depending on the area of pain. If you live in a very humid climate or perspire a lot while sleeping, it would be good to buy a thick cotton mattress cover. I've heard rumors that mildew can form inside the air chambers, but I'm not sure that is an urban legend, or there is any truth to those rumors. We've never had a problem like that, and we've had the mattress for about 8 years.

One down side to it is it tends to feel slightly warmer than a regular mattress in the height of the summer heat, but we adjust the air conditioner accordingly a degree or two, and all is well.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't personally own one but I did sleep on one in a hotel in Baltimore. It was FABULOUS! I loved it but...

Just an FYI before you buy though, there's a class action suit against them right now for some kind of mold infestation problem...To be fair, the class action suit was filed in 2008 and is on going but I don't know if they've remedied the problem for new ones. Just something to be aware of before you make such a big purchase.

http://consumerist.com/2008/05/the-sleep-n...ce-is-mold.html

Good luck on your mattress search!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I have tried water beds, foam beds, and all the other brands due to backache and just not sleeping well. 
We bought a new bed every six months trying to find the right one. My husband and I decided to invest in the 12" tempurpedic bed and it is such a wonderful bed, my husband only got to sleep on it for 2 weeks before he went to the hospital and never got to come back home. He did love the bed and my daughter and everybody said to get rid of it because it was a king size and I didn't need one that big, well they are very much wrong about that. I have my three furbabies all sleeping in the bed with me and believe me I love this bed so much. My brother has the sleep number bed and he is getting rid of his to get one like mine. He said that his is not all he expected and is not as comfortable now. Hope this helps you in your endeavors for a good nights sleep.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I, too, have been looking into the Select Comfort beds and would love to hear more personal reviews about them. I've done quite a bit of research on them online and have read many mixed reviews. The biggest complaints I've heard are: Several people have reported that they can feel & hear the bed inflating throughout the night, and the other big complaint I've read is that you have to position your bed near an outlet (for most people it's not a problem I'm sure, but it is something to be aware of). Oh, I have also read some people complaining that when they go to bed alone they adjust their number, but when their spouse joins them in bed, they have to readjust their number -- not sure if this is still the case or not. I am a very light sleeper so if I could hear any sort of noise from the pump or felt the bed inflating, that would be a deal breaker for me.

At this point, I'm much more interested in the full Tempurpedic beds, although the top of their line is $$$$$$$$. lol


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 28 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867611


> I, too, have been looking into the Select Comfort beds and would love to hear more personal reviews about them. I've done quite a bit of research on them online and have read many mixed reviews. The biggest complaints I've heard are: Several people have reported that they can feel & hear the bed inflating throughout the night, and the other big complaint I've read is that you have to position your bed near an outlet (for most people it's not a problem I'm sure, but it is something to be aware of). Oh, I have also read some people complaining that when they go to bed alone they adjust their number, but when their spouse joins them in bed, they have to readjust their number -- not sure if this is still the case or not. I am a very light sleeper so if I could hear any sort of noise from the pump or felt the bed inflating, that would be a deal breaker for me.
> 
> At this point, I'm much more interested in the full Tempurpedic beds, although the top of their line is $$$$$$$$. lol[/B]


My brother had all the same complaints about his sleep number bed and he paid just as much for his bed as I did mine. My other brother was the first one to buy the tempurpedic bed only his is only 8", mine is 12" but he still loves his bed and has it now for over 5 years with no problems. He has a lot of back problems and this is the only bed that he can actually sleep good in.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The only time I've ever heard the pump inflating is when I changed the number up or down and the pump engaged. I've not had to adjust my side of the bed, if my husband goes to sleep after me. We have a king size, and it is two separate air chambers and two separate controls. 

Regarding the lawsuit, I'll have to look further into this. We don't have a mildew problem with our bed.

I like the Tempurpedic bed too, but when it came down to that and the Select Comfort, we like the SC a little bit better. Then there was the Dux bed, which was awesome, but out of our price range.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

For those of you with an alternative to a regular innerspring mattress, how do you do with sleeping with a spouse? I tend to twitch at night and my husband really really wants a bed where he doesn't feel me every time I wiggle.  Does anyone have a bed where vibrations/feelings from the other side of the bed are decreased or deadened? Everything we've laid down on he says he can still feel me wiggle and flop!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Dora's Mom @ Dec 28 2009, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867620


> For those of you with an alternative to a regular innerspring mattress, how do you do with sleeping with a spouse? I tend to twitch at night and my husband really really wants a bed where he doesn't feel me every time I wiggle.  Does anyone have a bed where vibrations/feelings from the other side of the bed are decreased or deadened? Everything we've laid down on he says he can still feel me wiggle and flop! [/B]


Thats so funny, that is one of the reasons we chose tempurpedic as you don't feel the other person moving on the other side and don't even know when they get up.
My husband used to say that it was like sleeping with a flopping fish when he was here with our other mattresses and we woke up feeling like we didn't get any rest what so ever. Now I can go to sleep at night and wake up in the same position I was in when I went to bed and I am rested and don't have back aches now. I know it sounds like I work for them but believe me we have spent thousands of dollars in beds and doctor bills only to find out it was the bed. I used to live on medicines for my legs and back just to be able to get out of bed in the morning and hurt all day long. It was the bed all along. I have even put a small bowl of water on the bed sometimes for the furbabies and it had never spilled even with them walking and me sleeping on it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Dora's Mom @ Dec 28 2009, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867620


> For those of you with an alternative to a regular innerspring mattress, how do you do with sleeping with a spouse? I tend to twitch at night and my husband really really wants a bed where he doesn't feel me every time I wiggle.  Does anyone have a bed where vibrations/feelings from the other side of the bed are decreased or deadened? Everything we've laid down on he says he can still feel me wiggle and flop! [/B]


DH has restless leg syndrome and since we got the Select Comfort, I don't feel his "sleep dancing."


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We have a king Stearns and Foster Golden Elegance,I think,can't read the tag,footboard is in the way....It was their best mattress. It's as comfortable as the day we bougth it 10 years ago.After many back surgeries,it was the best mattress I ever slept on. When we did our second home in Naples,Florida, we took the queen size bedframe down and got a Select Comfort,we did the sleep numbers and found we were w/in 5 points ,funny huh?It's not a bad mattress but not nearly as comfortable as the S&F. We use it for guests now that we sold the house in Naples.
S&F is owned by Seely now so I don't know what their quality is now but the prices are half what they used to be. 
A good mattress can cost as much a a good used car so ,I'd say take advantage of those 30 day trials to see what works the best,especially if your sleep preferences are varied,firm vs soft and squishy.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Dec 28 2009, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867629


> Thats so funny, that is one of the reasons we chose tempurpedic as you don't feel the other person moving on the other side and don't even know when they get up.
> My husband used to say that it was like sleeping with a flopping fish when he was here with our other mattresses and we woke up feeling like we didn't get any rest what so ever. Now I can go to sleep at night and wake up in the same position I was in when I went to bed and I am rested and don't have back aches now. I know it sounds like I work for them but believe me we have spent thousands of dollars in beds and doctor bills only to find out it was the bed. I used to live on medicines for my legs and back just to be able to get out of bed in the morning and hurt all day long. It was the bed all along. I have even put a small bowl of water on the bed sometimes for the furbabies and it had never spilled even with them walking and me sleeping on it.[/B]


That's so cool! I'm going to show him your post.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Our old mattress if Al would move it would almost bounce me out of bed. He's a fishy flip flipper too. He can't just rollover he has to flopover. He flops all he wants now and I don't even know he does it unless I happen to be awake and see him do it. I think a king size beds helps,I can barely reach him if he's near the edge and I'm on the other edge. I guess that's why we can fit 5 dogs on a bed and not roll on one I guess. I tease him,if I want to find him on the bed,I send a dog to find him.

We got hooked on the king sixed S&F at the Hilton in DC,and vowed we'd get one some day.
You can kinda try them out in the store but you really need a couple weeks sleeping on one before you know it's the one. Definately deal w/ a store that will let you do that.If you're going to spend a few grand on a mattress...and you will spend at least that,you don't want to be awake from back aches and wallet aches....

Good luck on the search aside from a comfortable pair of shoes a good mattress is a must!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (Dora's Mom @ Dec 28 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867687


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Dec 28 2009, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867629





> Thats so funny, that is one of the reasons we chose tempurpedic as you don't feel the other person moving on the other side and don't even know when they get up.
> My husband used to say that it was like sleeping with a flopping fish when he was here with our other mattresses and we woke up feeling like we didn't get any rest what so ever. Now I can go to sleep at night and wake up in the same position I was in when I went to bed and I am rested and don't have back aches now. I know it sounds like I work for them but believe me we have spent thousands of dollars in beds and doctor bills only to find out it was the bed. I used to live on medicines for my legs and back just to be able to get out of bed in the morning and hurt all day long. It was the bed all along. I have even put a small bowl of water on the bed sometimes for the furbabies and it had never spilled even with them walking and me sleeping on it.[/B]


That's so cool! I'm going to show him your post. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

or consider 2 twins which make a king...

My dad has been in the mattress business over 30 years. I wouldn't recommend the air matress but it's a personal choice. I think Simmons is the highest quality out there right now. Make sure to get a coil unit with edge supports to prevent sagging. My dad doesn't carry tempurpedic but I do think it's a great item though overpriced. Not sure if it's truly better for your back (think an old fashioned firm matt is best). Oh and the off brand memory foams are not as good as the brand tempurpedic.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I have wanted a Tempurpedic for about 2 :biggrin: years now. I have heard all good things about them and tried laying on them not all nite tho. Anyway we are in the market for a new bed and will get the T. in the next 3 months.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Dec 28 2009, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867716


> QUOTE (Dora's Mom @ Dec 28 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867687





> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Dec 28 2009, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867629





> Thats so funny, that is one of the reasons we chose tempurpedic as you don't feel the other person moving on the other side and don't even know when they get up.
> My husband used to say that it was like sleeping with a flopping fish when he was here with our other mattresses and we woke up feeling like we didn't get any rest what so ever. Now I can go to sleep at night and wake up in the same position I was in when I went to bed and I am rested and don't have back aches now. I know it sounds like I work for them but believe me we have spent thousands of dollars in beds and doctor bills only to find out it was the bed. I used to live on medicines for my legs and back just to be able to get out of bed in the morning and hurt all day long. It was the bed all along. I have even put a small bowl of water on the bed sometimes for the furbabies and it had never spilled even with them walking and me sleeping on it.[/B]


That's so cool! I'm going to show him your post. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

or consider 2 twins which make a king...

My dad has been in the mattress business over 30 years. I wouldn't recommend the air matress but it's a personal choice. I think Simmons is the highest quality out there right now. Make sure to get a coil unit with edge supports to prevent sagging. My dad doesn't carry tempurpedic but I do think it's a great item though overpriced. Not sure if it's truly better for your back (think an old fashioned firm matt is best). Oh and the off brand memory foams are not as good as the brand tempurpedic.
[/B][/QUOTE]

We actually already HAVE a king! I still wake him up, but I'm trying to do better. :brownbag: Our bed is not that old and we have other things to buy for the house first...but hopefully in a couple of years we'll get a really nice bed.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

A VERY belated thank you ... to all of you, who gave me feedback to this thread. I will go back and respond to some of your posts.

We have decided on the Select Comfort/Sleep Number bed. We just ordered the i10 bed yesterday ... and, I am very excited about this!

After much research, and consults with my doctors and physical therapist ... it has been decided this is the best choice. Several friends and the physical therapist already have the bed, and have said it has helped alleviate a great deal of back pain and other health issues for them. Anything that will help me sleep better is a blessing right now. 

We lucked out ... because a sale is going on throughout today with the Select Comfort beds. I estimated we saved well over two thousand dollars for what we origionally expected to pay. And, we were able to get the top of the line because of that! 

We are supposed to have our new bed within two weeks. They will remove our other king and set up the new king bed for us! Yeah!

Thank you, again, for you feedback and thoughts. I truly have appreciated it so much! :tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie, your going to LOVE your select comfort bed. We have one at home we bought a couple years ago it was the 900 series back then. it took me a few nights to really find my sleep number but wow after you find it you will get the best sleep. My number is between 40 to 45, hubby is 35. I am sooooo looking forward to sleeping in it again. Every night I think of my bed :bysmilie: In Yuma we have a memory bed, I personally hate it, way to hard we both have noticed we don't sleep well and have pain in the mornings, ugh I hate sleeping on anything other then air.
Let us know how you like the bed.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 28 2009, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867596


> We've had one for quite a few years. When we went mattress shopping, we kept coming back to the Select Comfort, as we felt it was the most comfortable mattress for us. I think we spent about a month shopping and hanging out on all the sample mattresses all over Atlanta.
> 
> When the power goes out, nothing happens to the air already in the bed, but the pump won't work without power, so you can't adjust the air pressure when they power is out.
> 
> ...


Oh, I think you do work for Tempurpedic! Just kidding! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

That's why we are getting a new bed. I honestly think, although I have MS, that the right bed will help alleviate so many of the problems I am now experiencing. No, it will not cure the MS. However, I cannot sleep on our current king bed at all. I cannot move for a few minutes after getting out of that bed. And, the pain is terribile. I have been sleeping on our loveseat sofa until our new bed arrives ... because the loveseat sofa is firmer ... thus, I experience less pain and sleep better. So, it is a fact that the bed we choose ... can make so much difference in helping with proper sleep and health issues. And, yes, I believe eliminate so many medical bills and pain medication.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Marie, I've never slept in a sleep number bed or anything other than a regular old bed....and I toss and turn all night.

I hope you enjoy your new bed and that it gives you the relief and rest you need. I'll be watching for your reviews..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Dec 28 2009, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867659


> We have a king Stearns and Foster Golden Elegance,I think,can't read the tag,footboard is in the way....It was their best mattress. It's as comfortable as the day we bougth it 10 years ago.After many back surgeries,it was the best mattress I ever slept on. When we did our second home in Naples,Florida, we took the queen size bedframe down and got a Select Comfort,we did the sleep numbers and found we were w/in 5 points ,funny huh?It's not a bad mattress but not nearly as comfortable as the S&F. We use it for guests now that we sold the house in Naples.
> S&F is owned by Seely now so I don't know what their quality is now but the prices are half what they used to be.
> A good mattress can cost as much a a good used car so ,I'd say take advantage of those 30 day trials to see what works the best,especially if your sleep preferences are varied,firm vs soft and squishy.[/B]


Now I am really excited, Paula! My number on Select Comfort came up as 45, too ... but, I think it will be a little higher than that. Maybe not.

As I said in another post ... right now I am sleeping on the loveseat. And, Felix sleeps on the bigger sofa by me. Snowball goes back and forth between the two sofas. :wub: 
So, not only will it be a pleasure to sleep more comfortable in a king size bed again ... but, it will be wonderful to be back in the same bed again with my two most favorite guys! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 21 2010, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888596


> Marie, I've never slept in a sleep number bed or anything other than a regular old bed....and I toss and turn all night.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your new bed and that it gives you the relief and rest you need. I'll be watching for your reviews..[/B]


Awww ... thank you so much, Pat. :tender: 

Now, I have to forewarn you ... that I might not be up too late reading and posting on SM. I might be sleeping like a log!  Nah ... knowing me, and being a night owl ... I'll be here.  

And, I will give my honest reviews.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We have a tempurpedic and I'm honestly NOT a big fan! I find that in the summer they are very warm. And, since I don't want to use the AC when we don't need it because I prefer the light breeze through the window and to hear the sumer night sounds I end up very uncomfortable. In the winter its great for warmth BUT if you loose power (and therefore heat) due to a storm, the bed becomes as hard as a rock after about 12 hours without heat as it is heat that softens the material and allows it to envelope you. So, needless to say, last year after a big storm where we lost power for 3 days we ended up sleeping on our guest bed since our bed was harder than our hardwood floors.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 21 2010, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888673


> We have a tempurpedic and I'm honestly NOT a big fan! I find that in the summer they are very warm. And, since I don't want to use the AC when we don't need it because I prefer the light breeze through the window and to hear the sumer night sounds I end up very uncomfortable. In the winter its great for warmth BUT if you loose power (and therefore heat) due to a storm, the bed becomes as hard as a rock after about 12 hours without heat as it is heat that softens the material and allows it to envelope you. So, needless to say, last year after a big storm where we lost power for 3 days we ended up sleeping on our guest bed since our bed was harder than our hardwood floors.[/B]


Wow! Now, that is interesting! I have personally heard about the heat issues. In fact, a very honest bed salesman that sells Tempurpedic ... brought up the heat temperature issue. in fact, it was a problem with their own Tempurpedic at home!! Bless his heart for being so honest! 

But, it's very interesting to hear that the bed turns hard as a rock if it gets too cold!! It must feel as hard as an ice block, too! LOL

Another quite funny thing happened when we were trying out a newer adjustable Tempurpedic ... you know, one that adjusts so you can sit up and read or watch TV ... and/or elevate your legs, too. It felt great until ... *BOOM* ... the bed collaspsed as we were trying it out!!! You should have seen the look on the face of the poor salesman!!! :HistericalSmiley: I just laughed my head off!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Feb 21 2010, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888735


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 21 2010, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888673





> We have a tempurpedic and I'm honestly NOT a big fan! I find that in the summer they are very warm. And, since I don't want to use the AC when we don't need it because I prefer the light breeze through the window and to hear the sumer night sounds I end up very uncomfortable. In the winter its great for warmth BUT if you loose power (and therefore heat) due to a storm, the bed becomes as hard as a rock after about 12 hours without heat as it is heat that softens the material and allows it to envelope you. So, needless to say, last year after a big storm where we lost power for 3 days we ended up sleeping on our guest bed since our bed was harder than our hardwood floors.[/B]


Wow! Now, that is interesting! I have personally heard about the heat issues. In fact, a very honest bed salesman that sells Tempurpedic ... brought up the heat temperature issue. in fact, it was a problem with their own Tempurpedic at home!! Bless his heart for being so honest! 

But, it's very interesting to hear that the bed turns hard as a rock if it gets too cold!! It must feel as hard as an ice block, too! LOL

Another quite funny thing happened when we were trying out a newer adjustable Tempurpedic ... you know, one that adjusts so you can sit up and read or watch TV ... and/or elevate your legs, too. It felt great until ... *BOOM* ... the bed collaspsed as we were trying it out!!! You should have seen the look on the face of the poor salesman!!! :HistericalSmiley: I just laughed my head off!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Now I'm laughing my ass off!!! So funny, Marie. I can't wait for you and Felix and Snowball to get your special delivery.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Dora's Mom @ Dec 28 2009, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867620


> For those of you with an alternative to a regular innerspring mattress, how do you do with sleeping with a spouse? I tend to twitch at night and my husband really really wants a bed where he doesn't feel me every time I wiggle.  Does anyone have a bed where vibrations/feelings from the other side of the bed are decreased or deadened? Everything we've laid down on he says he can still feel me wiggle and flop! [/B]


Same here!!! I toss and turn like a mad-woman!
So, DH and I went mattress shopping and we lay on all the mattresses like people in a commercial!
He made me try bouncing and rolling around to see if he would be disturbed.
He is a cranky-pants sleeper...  
*And the verdict is: Memory Foam! For sure!* Try it out in the store.
We liked the Tempurpedic BUT the the SEALY POSTERPEDIC was even better.
It is very firm...almost too firm for me.
So we bought a beautiful king size, black, canopy bed...with the Sealy Posterpedic.
But DH snores. So I claimed one of the spare bedrooms as my own.  
I have a regular mattress with a 2 inch memory foam on top and it is so comfy! 
My room is so cute! I must post pics...

I have never tried the sleep number but I imagine that I would be constantly adjusting it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You'll have to let us know how your Select Comfort bed works out for you and your husband!

My husband and I actually just replaced our old mattress, and ended up with a Stearns & Foster individually pocketed coil innerspring mattress. They are made with higher quality materials than the Simmon's Beautyrest beds, and I actually could feel much less movement on the S&F which was great. We've only had it for about 3 weeks now, but I immediately rested better. I no longer wake up with a sore body, and my husband says he sleeps better because I don't bounce him around when I rotate at night (I have always rotated a lot at night...probably 20+ times).

Anyway, I wanted to give everyone an update on our new mattress as well for a reasonable price. I tried out the Tempurpedic beds but I think they are too firm and yes, that type of memory foam is VERY hot if you are a warm sleeper (like myself). If you want a bed that is not innerspring or air-filled, the natural latex beds are supposed to be excellent, though I haven't personally tried one.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Canada @ Feb 22 2010, 12:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888817


> QUOTE (Dora's Mom @ Dec 28 2009, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867620





> For those of you with an alternative to a regular innerspring mattress, how do you do with sleeping with a spouse? I tend to twitch at night and my husband really really wants a bed where he doesn't feel me every time I wiggle.  Does anyone have a bed where vibrations/feelings from the other side of the bed are decreased or deadened? Everything we've laid down on he says he can still feel me wiggle and flop! [/B]


Same here!!! I toss and turn like a mad-woman!
So, DH and I went mattress shopping and we lay on all the mattresses like people in a commercial!
He made me try bouncing and rolling around to see if he would be disturbed.
He is a cranky-pants sleeper...  
*And the verdict is: Memory Foam! For sure!* Try it out in the store.
We liked the Tempurpedic BUT the the SEALY POSTERPEDIC was even better.
It is very firm...almost too firm for me.
So we bought a beautiful king size, black, canopy bed...with the Sealy Posterpedic.
But DH snores. So I claimed one of the spare bedrooms as my own.  
I have a regular mattress with a 2 inch memory foam on top and it is so comfy! 
My room is so cute! I must post pics...

I have never tried the sleep number but I imagine that I would be constantly adjusting it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


the great thing about the select comfort bed is once you get your sleep number you don't need to adjust again. My bed has never inflated or deflated, we have a king size, I never feel my husband move at night. Matilda sleeps in the middle on the bed, B&B at the foot.I have a memory foam bed in the RV and hate it, I get pressure points.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I had one for 1 whole week. I went to a Christmas Party and my husband took it apart and we sent it back. He said if he wanted to sleep on air he would save money and buy an air mattress. We had the same bed for 26 years so yes we needed a new bed. You would have to know my husband to appreciate this. He researches everything and does so on anything. He found out that the best mattresses were Foam which was our 1st and only bed. A foam bed cannot get mites ever. Our kids have the Tempurpdeic we could NOT sleep on that. The foam sort of molds to your body shape so if you want to move at night it is really hard to do so.

We finally went to Sleep America and bought a foam Kingdom Mattress. We laid on every mattress in the store. What is kind of cool is that the two sides of the bed can have different levels of being soft or hard. The sleep number when I put it to a soft setting and my husband had a harder setting he would roll toward me in the night and land in the center crevice. I wanted soft and my husband wanted hard. After about 3 hours in the store and going out to lunch we decided to get the softer one for both sides not the softest or hardest but we ended up with the same on both sides.

Just letting you know that if you are not happy with your Sleep Number you can return it.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 21 2010, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888798


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Feb 21 2010, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888735





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 21 2010, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888673





> We have a tempurpedic and I'm honestly NOT a big fan! I find that in the summer they are very warm. And, since I don't want to use the AC when we don't need it because I prefer the light breeze through the window and to hear the sumer night sounds I end up very uncomfortable. In the winter its great for warmth BUT if you loose power (and therefore heat) due to a storm, the bed becomes as hard as a rock after about 12 hours without heat as it is heat that softens the material and allows it to envelope you. So, needless to say, last year after a big storm where we lost power for 3 days we ended up sleeping on our guest bed since our bed was harder than our hardwood floors.[/B]


Wow! Now, that is interesting! I have personally heard about the heat issues. In fact, a very honest bed salesman that sells Tempurpedic ... brought up the heat temperature issue. in fact, it was a problem with their own Tempurpedic at home!! Bless his heart for being so honest! 

But, it's very interesting to hear that the bed turns hard as a rock if it gets too cold!! It must feel as hard as an ice block, too! LOL

Another quite funny thing happened when we were trying out a newer adjustable Tempurpedic ... you know, one that adjusts so you can sit up and read or watch TV ... and/or elevate your legs, too. It felt great until ... *BOOM* ... the bed collaspsed as we were trying it out!!! You should have seen the look on the face of the poor salesman!!! :HistericalSmiley: I just laughed my head off!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Now I'm laughing my ass off!!! So funny, Marie. I can't wait for you and Felix and Snowball to get your special delivery.
xoxoxoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am just now seeing this.....OMG, I would have given anything to see that salesman's face too. That is way too funny to imagine!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889594


> QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 21 2010, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888798





> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Feb 21 2010, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888735





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 21 2010, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888673





> We have a tempurpedic and I'm honestly NOT a big fan! I find that in the summer they are very warm. And, since I don't want to use the AC when we don't need it because I prefer the light breeze through the window and to hear the sumer night sounds I end up very uncomfortable. In the winter its great for warmth BUT if you loose power (and therefore heat) due to a storm, the bed becomes as hard as a rock after about 12 hours without heat as it is heat that softens the material and allows it to envelope you. So, needless to say, last year after a big storm where we lost power for 3 days we ended up sleeping on our guest bed since our bed was harder than our hardwood floors.[/B]


Wow! Now, that is interesting! I have personally heard about the heat issues. In fact, a very honest bed salesman that sells Tempurpedic ... brought up the heat temperature issue. in fact, it was a problem with their own Tempurpedic at home!! Bless his heart for being so honest! 

But, it's very interesting to hear that the bed turns hard as a rock if it gets too cold!! It must feel as hard as an ice block, too! LOL

Another quite funny thing happened when we were trying out a newer adjustable Tempurpedic ... you know, one that adjusts so you can sit up and read or watch TV ... and/or elevate your legs, too. It felt great until ... *BOOM* ... the bed collaspsed as we were trying it out!!! You should have seen the look on the face of the poor salesman!!! :HistericalSmiley: I just laughed my head off!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Now I'm laughing my ass off!!! So funny, Marie. I can't wait for you and Felix and Snowball to get your special delivery.
xoxoxoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am just now seeing this.....OMG, I would have given anything to see that salesman's face too. That is way too funny to imagine!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, I still laugh about it every time I think about it! I recall my hubby and I saying how cool it was that the bed had these *comfy* adjustments. This, by the way, was the first tempurpedic mattress with those features. And, I think they had just put the mattress on the floor that day for the customers to try out. 

I imagine this would have made a great *Funniest Home Video* ... just laying on the bed together ... and, then ... Ka-boom!!! We weren't hurt, thank goodness ... but, there was a sound like lightening had struck! Good we didn't get to comfy to doze off and fall asleep! We would really have had a rude awakening! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

